# какой глагол я должен использоват с традицией ?



## thedriver51

я не знаю какой правильно - делать эту традицию каждый год или практиковать эту традицию каждый год ?
например чтобы обьсянить что я хочу " жители делают эту традицию каждый год "


----------



## igusarov

В русском языке слово "традиция" очень похоже на слово "правило". С ними можно использовать глаголы "следовать" и "придерживаться".

 Но даже с этими глаголами ваше предложение звучит странно, поскольку выражение "каждый год" подразумевает "every year", "once a year". "Каждый год" - так можно сказать про какое-то _событие_, а про _правило_ так сказать нельзя. Например, можно было бы сказать "празднование нового года - это традиция, которой мы следуем из года в год".

Расскажите побольше про контекст, может быть найдётся более подходящие варианты.


----------



## Maroseika

Традиция еще может просто быть у кого-то: "У нас с друзьями есть традиция, каждый год 31 декабря мы ходим в баню".

Или: у православных существует традиция просить друг у друга прощения перед началом Великого поста.


----------



## thedriver51

igusarov said:


> В русском языке слово "традиция" очень похоже на слово "правило". С ними можно использовать глаголы "следовать" и "придерживаться".
> 
> Но даже с этими глаголами ваше предложение звучит странно, поскольку выражение "каждый год" подразумевает "every year", "once a year". "Каждый год" - так можно сказать про какое-то _событие_, а про _правило_ так сказать нельзя. Например, можно было бы сказать "празднование нового года - это традиция, которой мы следуем из года в год".
> 
> Расскажите побольше про контекст, может быть найдётся более подходящие варианты.


например чтобы обьсянить что я хочу " жители делают эту традицию каждый год "
так какой глагол я должен использовать здесь ?


----------



## Sobakus

thedriver51 said:


> например чтобы обьсянить что я хочу " жители делают эту традицию каждый год "
> так какой глагол я должен использовать здесь ?



Традиция сама по себе подразумевает некое действие, которое люди совершают каждый раз, когда выполняются некие условия, поэтому ваш пример логически сомнителен. Например:

У жителей есть традиция напиваться в Новый Год. Новый Год бывает раз в год, поэтому и традиции следуют раз в год.


----------



## Vovan

Можно сказать так:
"Каждый год жители России отмечают традиционный праздник День Победы".
Еще вариант:
"Следуя традиции, жители Англии каждый год сжигают чучело".

Если вы имеете в виду "традиционный обряд" (например - религиозный обряд), то можно сказать так:
"Каждый год многие жители этой страны участвуют в традиционном обряде купания в озере".


----------



## igusarov

thedriver51 said:


> например чтобы обьсянить что я хочу " жители делают эту традицию каждый год "
> так какой глагол я должен использовать здесь ?


Вам в любом случае надо будет сказать, _что конкретно_ они делают. Обратите внимание на примеры, которые привели все участники обсуждения:
1. Все они описывают, в _чём именно_ заключается традиция, а не просто говорят "*эту* традицию".
2. Слова "каждый год" входят в описание самой традиции, а не относятся к глаголу, означающему исполнение традиции.
Вам нужно по-другому построить фразу, потому что сейчас она выглядит очень неестественно.

Если вы не хотите в данном предложении повторять, в чём состоит традиция, то по крайней мере перенесите слова "каждый год" туда, где вы описываете существо традиции. Предположим, вы хотели сказать:
"Во Франции есть традиция дарить богатые подарки. Жители Парижа делают эту традицию каждый год." (Wrong!)
Так нельзя. Нужно говорить:
"Во Франции есть традиция каждый год дарить богатые подарки. Жители Парижа следуют этой традиции уже много веков."
"Во Франции издревле существует традиция (обычай) каждый год  дарить богатые подарки соседям. Жители Парижа свято чтут её (его)."


----------



## thedriver51

Vovan said:


> Можно сказать так:
> "Каждый год жители России отмечают традиционный праздник День Победы".
> Еще вариант:
> "Следуя традиции, жители Англии каждый год сжигают чучело".
> 
> Если вы имеете в виду "традиционный обряд" (например - религиозный обряд), то можно сказать так:
> "Каждый год многие жители этой страны участвуют в традиционном обряде купания в озере".


если это традиция жителов " охотится на китов стрелками  или копьями " каждый год , они делают это , так какой глагол я нужно использовать в эеу фразу


----------



## thedriver51

igusarov said:


> вам в любом случае надо будет сказать, _что конкретно_ они делают. обратите внимание на примеры, которые привели все участники обсуждения:
> 1. все они описывают, в _чём именно_ заключается традиция, а не просто говорят "*эту* традицию".
> 2. слова "каждый год" входят в описание самой традиции, а не относятся к глаголу, означающему исполнение традиции.
> вам нужно по-другому построить фразу, потому что сейчас она выглядит очень неестественно.
> 
> если вы не хотите в данном предложении повторять, в чём состоит традиция, то по крайней мере перенесите слова "каждый год" туда, где вы описываете существо традиции. предположим, вы хотели сказать:
> "во франции есть традиция дарить богатые подарки. жители парижа делают эту традицию каждый год." (wrong!)
> так нельзя. нужно говорить:
> "во франции есть традиция каждый год дарить богатые подарки. жители парижа следуют этой традиции уже много веков."
> "во франции издревле существует традиция (обычай) каждый год  дарить богатые подарки соседям. жители парижа свято чтут её (его)."


если вы имеете в виду "традиционный обряд" (например - религиозный обряд), то можно сказать так:
"каждый год многие жители этой страны участвуют в традиционном обряде купания в озере".[/quote]
если  это традиция жителов " охотится на китов стрелками  или копьями "  каждый год , они делают это , так какой глагол я нужно использовать в  эту фразу


----------



## Maroseika

thedriver51 said:


> если вы имеете в виду "традиционный обряд" (например - религиозный обряд), то можно сказать так:
> "каждый год многие жители этой страны участвуют в традиционном обряде купания в озере".


если  это традиция жителов " охотится на китов стрелками  или копьями "  каждый год , они делают это , так какой глагол я нужно использовать в  эту фразу[/quote]

можно использовать точно такую же конструкцию:
Каждый год жители этой страны участвуют в традиционной охоте на китов с копьями и стрелами (с луком и стрелами? с дротиками?).

или:
В день весеннего равноденствия жители устраивают традиционную охоту...

или:
У местного населения есть традиция в такой-то день устраивать охоту...

And the like...


----------



## Boyar

thedriver51 said:


> если это традиция жител_*ей*_ " охотит_*ь*_ся на китов *со* стрел_ами_ или копьями " каждый год , они делают это , так какой глагол *мне* нужно использовать в э*той* фраз_*е*_


*У нас есть традиция делать это каждый год* (= We have a tradition to do that every year)

Так можно сказать; однако, на мой взгляд, и русская, и английская фразы звучат немного неуклюже (... a bit clumsy, indeed).


----------



## Fortunio

thedriver51 said:


> " жители делают эту традицию каждый год "


Согласно давней традиции, жители каждый год    устраивают охоту на китов с копьями и дротиками (может, с гарпунами?)
Соблюдая давнюю традицию, жители...
Следуя давней традиции, жители...
У (таких-то) жителей есть давняя традиция: каждый год они...
Если же Вам непременно хочется глагол, то "жители соблюдают традицию ежегодной охоты на китов..."


----------



## Ben Jamin

Можно ли сказать “исполнять традицию“?


----------



## Maroseika

Ben Jamin said:


> Можно ли сказать “исполнять традицию“?



Нет. Но можно исполнить традиционную песню или выполнить традиционные действия, ритуал и т.п.


----------



## Arian-Slaven

thedriver51 said:


> я не знаю какой правильно - делать эту традицию каждый год или практиковать эту традицию каждый год ?
> например чтобы обьсянить что я хочу " жители делают эту традицию каждый год "


*
 Есть глагол "Соблюдать". Или "Блюсти". 
Exemple: "Необходимо блюсти традиции." "Мода - это то, что мешает блюсти традиции"
Меньше действия в глаголе "Хранить".  
Exemple: "Они бережно хранят свои традиции"
В обоих случаях "каждый год" не нужен.
Больше всего действия (и, видимо, то, что Вам нужно) связано со словами "Ритуал" или "праздник"
Вот их можно "проводить __ каждый год", "участвовать в ___ каждый год" и т.д. "Исполнять ритуал*


----------



## Yuzhniy

следовать (чему? дат.п.) традиции/традициям, обычаю/обычаям
придерживаться (чего? род. п.) традиции/традиций, обычая/обычаев
соблюдать (что? вин.п.) традицию/традиции, обычай/обычаи
хранить (что? вин.п.) традицию/традиции, обычай/обычаи
" ... всегда, какое-либо время (долго, недолго, 500 лет, 5 лет, 2 века, никогда)" - т.е. протяженность во времени. "Каждый год" здесь не очень хорошо по смыслу.

Каждый год:
исполнять (что? вин. п.) обряд/обряды, ритуал/ритуалы, традиционный обряд/обряды
совершать (что? вин. п.) обряд/обряды, ритуал/ритуалы, традиционный ритуал/ритуалы
или
каждый год устраивать охоту по традиции / согласно традиции / СЛЕДУЯ ТРАДИЦИИ (т.е. следовать традиции и поэтому каждый год устраивать охоту на китов)
или
каждый год устраивать традиционную охоту (т.е. охоту, которая является их традицией)
..........................
*Согласно традиции / по традиции* каждый год жители *устраивают охоту* на китов со стрелами и копьями.
Каждый год, *следуя традиции*, жители *устраивают охоту* на китов со стрелами и копьями.
Каждый год жители *устраивают традиционную охоту* на китов со стрелами и копьями.


----------



## Yuzhniy

thedriver51 said:


> я не знаю какой правильно - делать эту традицию каждый год или практиковать эту традицию каждый год ?
> например чтобы обьсянить что я хочу " жители делают эту традицию каждый год "


"делать традицию" - никогда не говорят
"практиковать традицию" - 1% (immigrants from the Antarctic)
"каждый год следовать традиции" - 20% (the ones who do not care for the language)


----------



## Ksnoaa

само слово традиция подразумевает, что некое действие совершается с чёткой периодичностью, оно циклично (каждый год, каждую весну), поэтому добавлять такое временное указание это как "масло масляное", не нужно
p.s. ещё один глагол со словом традиция: традицию можно поддержать.


----------



## Ksnoaa

/keep tradition/


----------

